# Pls suggest a P67 based motherboard!



## DirtDiver (Apr 16, 2011)

Ill be building a new rig from grounds up in 3 weeks. I have _almost_ everything finalized for the build except for the motherboard.

My rig will be i5 2500k based(i plan to OC a little, but only a year from now)

-->My *max budget* for Motherboard is *Rs 8500*.
-->The form factor of the model u suggest should me ATX.
-->It would be possible, pls provide a link to the online store selling your suggested motherboard.
-->My budget(for the entire rig) is already stretched beyond maximum so it will be great if u can suggest a motherboard less than 8500.(Dont suggest intel DP67BA)


My current choice is Intel DP67BG(costs 8500, approx). What are my options from other manufactures?(asus,gigabyte,msi in particular)




Thanks for ur help.

PS: ill be filling up the 'pc build questionare' and post the entire config i hav decided next week. (Right now my exams are going on, but an undecided motherboard isnt letting me sleep)


```
CPU                i5 2500k (Rs 11000)
Motherboard    Not Decided (Rs 8500 is the max i can spend)
Ram               4 gb @1600 (Rs 3500 approx)
SMPS              Seasonic S12II-520 (3800)
Cabby            690 II Black -Advanced with window (6000)
Gfx card         GTX 560 Ti (15000)
SSD               Kingston SV100S2-64G 64GB (6500)
```

*Dont need hard disks*, i have lots of them. Already hav a 22'' lg monitor.
Total budget after stretching is 52k. This build is costing me 54k.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 16, 2011)

asus p67 mobo under 8k?? How come??


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't think there is an ASUS P67 mobo under 8k. Lowest is the ASUS P8P67 1155 @ 10.5k.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 16, 2011)

@bhushan and shashragnarok

Yeah i too coundnt find any respectable P67 product under 8k. So i hav decided to forget about overclocking sandy bridge and just go for i5 2500 + H67 combo.

Anyway thanks for replying.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 16, 2011)

In my opinion you should go for the 2500k and this

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Motherboard

It's @ 9.5k. Later if the processor seems old to you, you can overclock. That way it's more future proof.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 16, 2011)

@shashragnarok
What do u think of my original choice, ie, intel extreme DP67BG. It falls exactly into budget. Although, i couldnt find any dedicated reviews for it and im not even sure of its availability in indian markets.

And yeah Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 looks good too. But it overshoots the already streached out budget.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 16, 2011)

Can you post the entire rig please? maybe we'll be able to modify the components to suit your budget. And also post your budget + if you need monitor etc.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

*@ DirtDiver*

You can stick with the intel p67 and its as good as asus, msi & gigabyte. Don't consider it bad as its a vanilla board. p67 boards have locked bclk and to overclock, incrementing the multiplier is the only option. So intel p67 will easily do the job.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 16, 2011)

@dirtdriver, to be honest, stock cooking of sandybridge proccys is enough when u actually runs applications..u won't need overclocked frequency..Get h67 + non k sandy bridge and buy some other thing like high end gpu in that saved money if ur budget exceeds..


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 16, 2011)

@ hey everybody

Check the first post, i posted the approx config i have come up with. Still lot of gaps.



bhushan05d251 said:


> @dirtdriver, to be honest, stock cooking of sandybridge proccys is enough when u actually runs applications..u won't need overclocked frequency..Get h67 + non k sandy bridge and buy some other thing like high end gpu in that saved money if ur budget exceeds..



Even i was thinking this. I just cant seem to make up my mind whether i should go for H67 + non k proccy nd no OC, or P67 + k proccy and keep my options open.

H67 will save me money..and i have already over shot the allocated budget.

But P67 will give OC ability for future + *support to 1600 Mhz ram.*



vickybat said:


> *@ DirtDiver*
> 
> You can stick with the intel p67 and its as good as asus, msi & gigabyte. Don't consider it bad as its a vanilla board. p67 boards have locked bclk and to overclock, incrementing the multiplier is the only option. So intel p67 will easily do the job.




Yeah..i anyway would not be doing any crazy OC. Also the 2 intel P67 ATX boards are the only ones in my budget of 8.5k.

I find it very surprising that there is nothing from chipset other companies at less than 8.5 in P67.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 16, 2011)

in my opinion, if u really want to stick with OCkling, then u can avoid ssd and buy p67 + i5 2500k...when prices of ssd will drop, u can purchase it later on..btw, u didn't mention ram's brand...u can save 1k by buying single 4GB stick of corsair or G.skill..and what about HDD? Or gonna store everything in ssd?


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 16, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> in my opinion, if u really want to stick with OCkling, then u can avoid ssd and buy p67 + i5 2500k...when prices of ssd will drop, u can purchase it later on..btw, u didn't mention ram's brand...u can save 1k by buying single 4GB stick of corsair or G.skill..and what about HDD? Or gonna store everything in ssd?



heh heh..i already have 6.7 tb of slow dump drives(internal WD greens, go flex desk, 7200.10s). I need the SSD for OS + current game ill be playing.

And ya im ok with getting single strip of ram if it saves me money. The brand will be corsair or G.skill but first i need to decide on mobo.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 16, 2011)

ok..well, if u really want to get p67 then buy either of asus, gigabyte, msi or intel only..don't get cheapo like biostar or eos or asrock or anyother..these 4 are built on solid capacitor so great reliablity, gr8 performance, gr8 stability..

*check this list*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

^^Buddy biostar and asrock are not cheap brands. Asrock makes great enthusiast boards with military grade capacitors. Same goes with biostar.

Check the following:

*ASRock P67 Extreme4 *

* ASRock P67 Extreme6*


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 16, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> *check this list*




The prices of MSI, Biostar and some low end asus, gigabyte look ok(120-190$). But i cant find anything in this price range in india.

In india my only P67 options seem to be intel DP67BA (Rs 6500) and intel DP67BG (Rs 8500).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^Buddy biostar and asrock are not cheap brands. Asrock makes great enthusiast boards with military grade capacitors. Same goes with biostar.
> 
> Check the following:
> 
> ...



biostar sucks! single layered thin PCBs i heard.

asrock is very good manufacturer though.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> biostar sucks! single layered thin PCBs i heard.



I don't think so mate. Biostar has been making quite feature rich boards lately.

Check the following:

*Biostar TP67XE *

*Biostar TP67XE *

*Biostar TP67XE* (LEGIT REVIEWS)

A small quote from tomshardware:



> Though the performance of the top eight boards was almost identical, Biostar’s slim performance lead is still noteworthy. We particularly liked the old-fashioned menus found in its new UEFI, but fans of the brand will certainly be disappointed that it didn’t also take a lead in overclocking. After all, mid-budget overclocking should be Biostar’s tour-de-force



Check another board from biostar and this one is pure VFM.

*Biostar TP67B+ review*

*Biostar TH67XE review*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

^i am not talking of features.
PM sorcerer for more info.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

@OP, Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 is a good performer...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar singh*

Has sorcerer tested any sandybridge mobo's? The way i see it , biostar p67 and h67 boards offer excellent vfm. The above reviews speak the same.

Sorcerer had previously said about the msi 890gxm mobo to be bad and to avoid it whilst using a phenom 2 1090t. Both cilus and i thought otherwise and found some reviews. They were all excellent and finally he settled for the same. The board is great and cilus has overclocked his 1090t @ 3.6ghz and planning for 4ghz once he gets a custom hsf. 

Biostar has improved a lot. Nobody makes bad boards nowadays as competition is intense. Their mobos has full solid state capacitors and the chokes used are also very good. Won't give any problems whatsoever.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

For noticeable performance I think SSDs beat OCing by a long way. I mean OCing SBs would hardly get you 1-2 extra FPS in games whereas SSD beats HDD by a long way. Much faster. Only advantage I see in buying an OCable rig (other than for benchmarking) is that when the market launches faster CPUs you'll be able to match it up without buying a new CPU. Keep in mind though CPU performance is not just based on clock speed. Architecture of CPUs matter a lot. e.g AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3 GHz is dominated by Intel i5 2500k 3.3 GHz.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> @OP, Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 is a good performer...



best vfm and excellent performer. 9.5k is very good price for that.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> best vfm and excellent performer. 9.5k is very good price for that.



Ya its pretty good. Ill keep it as my second option.

What do u think of this one:

MSI P67A-GD55     link:MSI Global â€“ Mainboard - P67A-GD55
(Cost 10k approx)

Advantages over Gigabyte:
--> UEFI BIOS interface.
--> Extra USB3 bracket.
--> All black look.( gigabyte is blue)


----------



## coolgame (Apr 17, 2011)

^^it has sli too.@9.8k


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 17, 2011)

coolgame said:


> ^^it has sli too.@9.8k



Ya! I forgot that. Its sli is a huge plus for me.
I will be buying a 560 Ti with the motherboard and use my old 9600GT as a dedicated PhysX card. 

*And where did u get the Rs 9.8 quote?* Pls post the link..


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 17, 2011)

what approx date are u planning to assemble ur pc just asking as z68 is about to be launched if u can wait for sometime the launch date is may 8 correct me if i am wrong


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

P67 mobos


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 17, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> what approx date are u planning to assemble ur pc just asking as z68 is about to be launched if u can wait for sometime the launch date is may 8 correct me if i am wrong




Z68 will be much more expensive than P67 as they support featues of both H67 and P67 + more.
Plus i hav to build my PC in next 1 month.



mailme.manju said:


> P67 mobos



Most of these are not available in india as of now and surely not on those prices. Every board is 1000-2500 more expensive.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 17, 2011)

On this forum every thread seems to list the P8p67 pro at 11.5k whereas no shop has it below 12k.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 17, 2011)

@ dirtdiver the price difference between p67 and z68 is not a lot 
and its better to buy z68 as it even allows u 2 use on board graphics  click here see what is said abt the price of z68


----------

